# Russian tortoise breeder



## T Smart (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. Looking for a russian tortoise breeder here on the forum. Or if anyone knows any other breeders outside the forum that are good. Thanks


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 29, 2012)

users -ryan- and jwhite have breeding groups but I'm not sure if they have anything available, or if they've been on here in awhile...


----------



## T Smart (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok I'll take a look into them.

Thanks


----------

